# MTL Atty suggestion



## Juan_G (23/4/19)

Hi vape family!

I would like to invest in a MTL atty, as soon as the funds allow it, to use for 6mg+ tobacco juices. I have seen a few here and there but would appreciate if you guys could tell me from personal experience which ones you prefer?

I have moved away from RTA's (except for my Dead Rabbit & OBS Engine) but would like a no fuss slap a coil & cotton in it and vape MTL atty. 

Thank you in advance for all your info on this matter


----------



## Jono90 (23/4/19)

The Dotmod Dotmtl and Hastur mini are very good and both easy builds. havent had any leaking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/4/19)

Personally, and some may disagree with me on this one, I had a Berserker MTL attie and my biggest gripe and why I stopped using it was that the coils were so thin that it would bend too easily during wicking, etc. So I gave it up for a bad joke and moved back to my normal attie again. If I do try the whole MTL thing again via a 'normal' attie and not a pod system I would go for one that makes use of stock coils but have not looked into that all too much yet to say which is best. Maybe a Nautilus as I've read stellar reviews on it but I've heard their coils are hard to find these days; dunno as I have not checked recently.


----------



## Juan_G (23/4/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> Personally, and some may disagree with me on this one, I had a Berserker MTL attie and my biggest gripe and why I stopped using it was that the coils were so thin that it would bend too easily during wicking, etc. So I gave it up for a bad joke and moved back to my normal attie again. If I do try the whole MTL thing again via a 'normal' attie and not a pod system I would go for one that makes use of stock coils but have not looked into that all too much yet to say which is best. Maybe a Nautilus as I've read stellar reviews on it but I've heard their coils are hard to find these days; dunno as I have not checked recently.


That's the problem with commercial coils as eventually you don't get them anymore. I would rather use wire and roll the coils myself or use whichever prebuilt coils you use for MTL.


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/4/19)

Im using the Vapefly mtl rdta, Bought this cause its got 2 filling methods. from the top or through a squonk. And it has adjustable side airflow from inside the tank . This means you can open the airflow in the deck and use it as a normally DL setup. I Tested it in both DL and mtl and both work well. So it does give you flexibility as it can be set to cater for both styles

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Juan_G (23/4/19)

Kalashnikov said:


> Im using the Vapefly mtl rdta, Bought this cause its got 2 filling methods. from the top or through a squonk. And it has adjustable side airflow from inside the tank . This means you can open the airflow in the deck and use it as a normally DL setup. I Tested it in both DL and mtl and both work well. So it does give you flexibility as it can be set to cater for both styles


This sounds like a very good idea seeing as you have the best of both worlds in one atty. Does it use a needle point bottle to fill it from the top?


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> This sounds like a very good idea seeing as you have the best of both worlds in one atty. Does it use a needle point bottle to fill it from the top?


nope all standard bottles fit. even the glass bottle droppers. It has a good size to accommodate most bottles. I only had a problem with my diy screw cap bottles. However i havent ever seen a company use these bottles so wouldnt be a problem.
If you look at the pic below . the gold screw closest to you is what you use tighten or losen to open up the side airflow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## veecee (23/4/19)

Vape fly galaxies mtl rdta was the most versatile mtl atty I've ever had. Squonk, tank or drip. And flavour was great too. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (23/4/19)

Kalashnikov said:


> nope all standard bottles fit. even the glass bottle droppers. It has a good size to accommodate most bottles. I only had a problem with my diy screw cap bottles. However i havent ever seen a company use these bottles so wouldnt be a problem.
> If you look at the pic below . the gold screw closest to you is what you use tighten or losen to open up the side airflow
> 
> View attachment 164418


Thank you for the info! This seems to be one very smart atty indeed. Will be looking into this one for sure. Got advise to first try a Nautilus bvc coil in my Billet Box to make sure that I will like the whole MTL situation (dankie @Dela Rey Steyn ) so that's going to be my starting point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you for the info! This seems to be one very smart atty indeed. Will be looking into this one for sure. Got advise to first try a Nautilus bvc coil in my Billet Box to make sure that I will like the whole MTL situation (dankie @Dela Rey Steyn ) so that's going to be my starting point.



@Juan_G 

Agree with @Dela Rey Steyn. Have 3 naut minis running BVC coils. They are regularly available at most vaping shops in country at you can get them for R35-45 a piece if you shop round. Lasts up from 14-18 days a coil, but try and stay close to 50/50 or 60/40 juices. My wife is vaping 9 - 12mg and I'm on 12-18mg and they work perfect.

Hope it helps and you get sorted, keep us posted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zandernwn (23/4/19)

Get the BZKR 1.5...just that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (23/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Juan_G
> 
> Agree with @Dela Rey Steyn. Have 3 naut minis running BVC coils. They are regularly available at most vaping shops in country at you can get them for R35-45 a piece if you shop round. Lasts up from 14-18 days a coil, but try and stay close to 50/50 or 60/40 juices. My wife is vaping 9 - 12mg and I'm on 12-18mg and they work perfect.
> 
> Hope it helps and you get sorted, keep us posted.


Thank you. Going to try the coils and decide where to go from there. Always better to get advice here first before jumping in to buying some random vape gear (has happened way too many times lol)


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you. Going to try the coils and decide where to go from there. Always better to get advice here first before jumping in to buying some random vape gear (has happened way too many times lol)



A pleasure....
Fact that nautilus mini came out 2014, and you can still buy them for R350-500 and the coils are available almost everywhere, should say a lot. I did a few google mtl searches for best 2018/2019 mtl tanks, and was surprised that the old mini was still in the top 5-7 tanks. Yes I quit 3 years ago using minis, got back about 2 months ago and.....surprise, most people here suggested going on with minis. Flabbergasted was the right word for my expression 

Hope you find the mtl experience on the tank and coil to your liking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Hi vape family!
> 
> I would like to invest in a MTL atty, as soon as the funds allow it, to use for 6mg+ tobacco juices. I have seen a few here and there but would appreciate if you guys could tell me from personal experience which ones you prefer?
> 
> ...


Hi @Juan_G you can't go wrong with the the *Vapefly Galaxies RDTA. * It has a easy deck to build on and mine has never leaked plus you have various airflow options .

So once you are done with Nautilus mini give this a shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/19)

And if you want to give the Nautilus Mini a shot @Juan_G I have one plus one coil that you can have for free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> And if you want to give the Nautilus Mini a shot @Juan_G I have one plus one coil that you can have for free.
> View attachment 164432


What a champ!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/19)

Hi @Juan_G

This is a good question and I am glad to see that there are more rebuildable MTL atties on the market these days. A few years ago there were very few and I could never understand that because a good MTL vape (in my view with a strong tobacco) is hard to beat for satisfaction.

I have tried a few MTL atties, not all of them - but quite a few.

The *Nautilus Mini* with its stock BVC coils is good. It was good when it came out and its still quite good. Flavour not as good as the good rebuildables though (from my experiences) - but the convenience of the commercial coils is a plus. My suggestion though is to use it only for juices that don't gunk up the coils and wicks - to get the longest life possible from the stock coil.

MTL atties that come to my mind as having made a positive impression:

*Siren V2* and *Rose MTL* - these are very similar in my view. Similar draw tightness - they can go very tight. Easy to build and wick. And good flavour. I use my Rose MTL daily on my Evic VTC Mini. Got my Siren V2 from Sir Vape quite a long time ago and my Rose MTL from @BumbleBee about a year ago. I dont think you will go wrong with either of these atties, if still available.

*Kayfun V3 Mini* is also very good - outstanding flavour - my only issue is that when I make it on the tightest setting it gurgles a little bit and that drives me crazy. Its a known issue - Something with one of the parts that needs to be replaced with an equivalent plastic part. I think a screw of sorts. But never got that part and am not going to order it from overseas just for that. Got mine a long time ago from Throat Punch.

There are many other good MTL atties. I think there are one or two other Kayfuns. And then there's the Dvarw MTL - but I havent tried it.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/19)

+1 on the Vapefly Galaxies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (24/4/19)

@Juan_G the question I have to ask is do you just want a MTL Atty or do you want the best MTL Atty that will allow you enjoy the whole MTL experience?

If your answer is the the latter then you are options are easy. 

KayFun Lite 22mm or 24mm
Dvarw MTL 22mm

The MTL vape you will get from these two atty’s are worth the expense. A lot of the commercial MTL RTAs are okay, not great and with MTL you need fantastic as the high nic juices offer a different flavour experience to DL, still flavourful but you want a atty that pulls out all of the juices nuances. A good MTL atty will also have the correct airflow to create the right air pressure for a satisfying MTL vape. To many commercial MTL’s fail at airflow pressure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (24/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> And if you want to give the Nautilus Mini a shot @Juan_G I have one plus one coil that you can have for free.
> View attachment 164432


Thank you so much @MrGSmokeFree !!! I believe this will then be my start of the MTL journey. Thank you thank you thank you!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you so much @MrGSmokeFree !!! I believe this will then be my start of the MTL journey. Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


Only a pleasure @Juan_G glad I can help with your MTL journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

